# perte du mot de passe installation



## stressman06 (16 Avril 2011)

bonjour a tous 
en esperant poster au bon endroit
j ai perdu le mot de passe qui sert a modifie les parametres
y a t il un moyen de le retrouver ou suis bon pour une reinstallation complete ?

merci d avance pour vos reponses


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu redémarres sur ton DVD système (touche C enfoncée) et après l'écran des langues, tu vas dans le menu Utilitaires; là tu as un item pour remettre un mdp.
Evidemment, il te faut le DVD système


----------



## stressman06 (16 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu redémarres sur ton DVD système (touche C enfoncée) et après l'écran des langues, tu vas dans le menu Utilitaires; là tu as un item pour remettre un mdp.
> Evidemment, il te faut le DVD système



merci pour ta reponse je tente le truc


----------

